# The ads that made them famous



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

In addition to the Ampguts magazine threads on Ampguts, I'll be doing a thread here on all the ads seen in the old Car Audio mags that we are so familiar with and loved. Many of them that made us buy the products we now cherish as old school enthusiasts.

A lot of time the forum will compress the images and so will your browser. IF this happens to see them in full size you should right click and open in a completely new tab or window. 

.........I'm also sneaking in this art ad from the new machines section because it features original art.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm working on some more soon, gonna take a bit to get it sorted.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome dude! Thanks for taking the time to post.

Some great memories there.

Those pages of Coustic ads were awesome.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice, there is a thread on here already that has a bunch of old ad's, it is located here, 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cial-old-school-support-accessory-thread.html

maybe someone can combine the threads.


----------



## Schriever sound (Sep 9, 2011)

Awesome pics man! Brings back memories of droolling over those pages


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, serious memories there...


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

The hair in some of these ads blows my mind haha.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

ahardb0dy said:


> Nice, there is a thread on here already that has a bunch of old ad's, it is located here,
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cial-old-school-support-accessory-thread.html
> 
> maybe someone can combine the threads.


Not interested in any of this:



> - install/tech/owners manuals
> - dealer only price sheets
> - dealer promotional materials (signs and banners, POS signs, giveaways)
> - dealer tech equipment
> ...


Just making a thread for my copied ads to go with the Ampguts collections. This is a branch off of the AmpGuts magazine features, not something for everything but that. There are some nice ads in that other thread, though.


----------



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

audiogodz1 said:


>


MS2125, I miss you babe


----------



## TransAMrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Sweet mullet in the Rockford ad...


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

totally awesome dude


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

Keerist, I remember many of those people at the OKC IASCA finals.

/feeling elderly.....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks....Great stuff!


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome thread and pics, thanks for posting. I remember the day my solobarics arrived, I sat by the door not to miss fedex since they were c.o.d.


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome, Fukuda's mullet and gold outlined Kickers!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Give us everything you got.

Especially the Dealer price sheets....that'll bring back the memories.....


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

man this makes me feel old! i practically read the ink off my CA&E mags! I literately would read it page to page on the 1st day!


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

GlasSman said:


> Give us everything you got.
> 
> Especially the Dealer price sheets....that'll bring back the memories.....


I actually just ran across some old dealer price sheets from my third store (they are arranged by store in the attic) just last week. I'll see if I can remember which box.


----------



## Audio 1 (Oct 27, 2009)

GlasSman said:


> Give us everything you got.
> 
> Especially the Dealer price sheets....that'll bring back the memories.....


Yes, that certainly would bring back some memories fo me too!


----------



## Audio 1 (Oct 27, 2009)

lucas569 said:


> man this makes me feel old! i practically read the ink off my CA&E mags! I literately would read it page to page on the 1st day!


To this day I doubt that I spent more time reading any magazines more than any of the car audio mag's. Unfortunately I discarded all of them many years ago and I really regret doing so-especially the 80's issues.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

audiogodz1 said:


> I actually just ran across some old dealer price sheets from my third store (they are arranged by store in the attic) just last week. I'll see if I can remember which box.



Yes that would be excellent.

I've been trying to remember how the price structure was back then compared to how it is now.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Man, that takes me back. I had a ton of CA&E mags back in HS. I didn't keep them though.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back in 99 when Ample was first becoming a good company for mid priced products and they actually designed their own stuff instead of branding china crap they were a great product, I was a dealer. I loved the ample stuff back then. Today's imported rebranding china market stuff is just laughable.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Some random stuff from an old distributor back around 2000-2002.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you man! That MTX Blue Thunder sub add, with the blue cone was the first time in about 17 years that I have seen one of those! In the summer of 1995 I had my first introduction to car audio at the age of 10 when my cousin had a ford probe with 2 15" blue thunders just like that picture, powered by a Hifonics amp


----------



## RFVega (Apr 28, 2011)

I have this ad hanging on my trophy wall










I still have this installed on my ride :whip:


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

From the dead.......arise I say, arise!

OK, this has been driving me nuts for two days now. 
Was reading Grizz' thread about going to work for Ground Zero, and I started thinking about the old print ads from the mid-late 90's.
I was thinking of an ad, just a side view of a sub. The magnet was the same size as the basket, it was enormous, like the Epic 8's. I think it was a gold plated basket. 
I swear it was a GZ ad, but I've been scouring Google, to no avail, and am starting to second guess my memory.
Someone please save my sanity, and scan it (if you happen to have it) or correct my memory, so I can google image it.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ever find that ad? ^^


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have it in one of my old magazines...just looked at it last night.

It is a GZ ad, and the basket was gold.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Unfotunately, no. Kinda forgot about it.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

YAY! I'm not slipping into dementia.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It was a new product showcase in CA&E that had the gold plated woofer...around 97 or 98. I will scan it next time I have a chance.


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow!!! This is so dang cool, I can still remember looking at that very add for the Hott Setup HS 2-125. I had a magazine I took to work with me showing a few of the guys there what I was getting brings back some good memories. I like all the adds but the Hott Setup an one about the PPI 4100AM those stick out to me I own both ? really cool thread enjoyed looking over those old adds I seen so many years ago thanks for posting


----------

